# 4/5 Pensacola Beach



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Went to the beach today around 3 or so. A bunch of us decided to go to the beach today, so of course Nathan & I had to take some rod setups. Stopped at the Gulf Breeze shop & picked up some live sand fleas & set out to catch some fish! Caught more hardheads than we care to remember, & I also got a manta ray (which was wrecked by a shark, probably while fighting it). Nathan was the victor of the day though; he got a 35.5'' redfish. Crazy thing about it was that it had both of the circle hooks in the corner of his mouth from the chicken rig that Nathan was using. Got that on sand flea(s) by the way. Oh, & I also had a shark rod w/ a bait about 175 yards out the entire time as well, but had no luck on that whatsoever.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*J Ray*

You guys are catching stuff day and night. Aren't you the same guys I say had caught a bunch of Reds beside the 3MB? That ray you are holding is a puppy Manta Ray.....highly protected and favored food of lots of sharks because they have no stinger. They are supposed to be filter feeders...plankton. How did you manage to hook it? J hook?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

My first red from the surf!


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Man I have tried and tried to land one of those. Great catch!


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice catch. Hopefully that's a good sign for me. We caught a red from the surf last Monday that was 1/4 inch inside slot. Going again tomorrow near Langdon. Wish me luck.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Man yall are lucky. Yesterday was my birthday and so I thought about going to the beach and fish but I have been so discouraged I didn't want to ruin my birthday! Gokarts at Speedy Johns were pretty fun. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> You guys are catching stuff day and night. Aren't you the same guys I say had caught a bunch of Reds beside the 3MB? That ray you are holding is a puppy Manta Ray.....highly protected and favored food of lots of sharks because they have no stinger. They are supposed to be filter feeders...plankton. How did you manage to hook it? J hook?


We only fish at Bob Sykes. We've never fished at 3MB, so that probably wasn't us. Believe it or not I got that ray on a silver Gotcha. Hooked about a half inch from the mouth. He must have tried eating it. Haha. Anyways, did you see the chunk out of his wing? I think a shark may have tried to grab him during the fight, because that chunk looked pretty fresh, but I can't be sure. 

Tight lines man.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> My first red from the surf!



& a good one at that, Mogan Man! TB homie. Haha.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

The T-est of B's


----------

